

The PaaS Market Accelerates - malachismith
http://www.sdtimes.com/link/36240

======
lhawthorn
Not sure I agree with the author that this market will be "cutthroat" in the
next year; I think there's plenty of room for all players. As usual, building
the best possible ecosystem and community around your product will be the key
to getting customers.

~~~
malachismith
I'd argue that the total PaaS penetration in aggregate is less than 2% so
yeah, I don't buy the "cut throat" line either.

